# Who would you want in your group?



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Lets play a little game here. Lets say you can only have 6 people in your group, who would you want in it? Each person has only one skill or two similar skills that are used in the same job. ex. electrician/construction worker
For example I would choose
1. farmer/gardener
2. Medical worker
3. current or veteran military/police
4. Engineer
5. Electrician/construction
6. Blacksmith/Gunsmith


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

That is an easy one for me. My "group" of affiliates is

ER Physician
Physicist/Engineer/Moonshine distiller (Hooch is important)
Retired S.E.A.L
Horticulturalist
Linguistic Specialist
Gunsmith/Reloader/Blacksmith/Security expert

We have been together for years and know how each will react in most situations. We have learned a great deal from each other and have and, will continue, to help each other. 4 of the 6 are onboard with adequate stores for what may occur and the other two are on the way. We all have spouses and 3 of us still have kids at home. We have already discussed possible scenarios and what, where and hows. All of us are in our sixties so what we are lacking is brute strength. I guess that is why God invented children.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lexsurivor said:


> Lets say you can only have 6 people in your group, who would you want in it?


6. Hmmmm?

Bunkerbob
HozayBuck
*Andi
GypsySue
MMM
CVORNurse


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

lexsurivor said:


> Lets play a little game here. Lets say you can only have 6 people in your group, who would you want in it? Each person has only one skill or two similar skills that are used in the same job. ex. electrician/construction worker


I personally would say that those are fairly low expectations for each individual (one skillset). What are the ultimate goals of the group?... mere survival (The Road), rebuilding some form of civilization (book of Eli, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome), historical preservation (Book of Eli), etc etc?


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

My three brothers and two sisters. What one of us doesn't know or do, one of the others probably does. And when we work together, there isn't much we can't accomplish, especially with the library we have between us.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks, Uncle Joe you would be welcome in my camp anyday ... anytime...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> 6. Hmmmm?
> 
> Bunkerbob
> HozayBuck
> ...


:hmmm: Did anybody else notice that UncleJoe *forgot* to include himself? :scratch  :gaah: :nuts: :lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> :hmmm: Did anybody else notice that UncleJoe *forgot* to include himself? :scratch  :gaah: :nuts: :lolsmash:


I thought he was a "given" ... 

No matter ... He is alright with me. :2thumb:


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I personally would say that those are fairly low expectations for each individual (one skillset). What are the ultimate goals of the group?... mere survival (The Road), rebuilding some form of civilization (book of Eli, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome), historical preservation (Book of Eli), etc etc?


I chose one skillset not to have low expectations, But to just see what were commonly desired skillsets. It makes you think what skills you might want to work on if you didnt have those people to help you. I for example need to work on my Medical and Gardening skills.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> I thought he was a "given" ...


Yeah. It is MY group isn't it?


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

Everyone left out a veternarian.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> Lets play a little game here. Lets say you can only have 6 people in your group, who would you want in it? Each person has only one skill or two similar skills that are used in the same job. ex. electrician/construction worker
> For example I would choose
> 1. farmer/gardener
> 2. Medical worker
> ...


 simple, people who can keep their mouths shut and follow orders, I want no Know it alls or loud mouths that I have to argue with everytime we're doing a job.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

lotsoflead said:


> simple, people who can keep their mouths shut and follow orders, I want no Know it alls or loud mouths that I have to argue with everytime we're doing a job.


Hehe, I read the thread title wrong the first time.... I thought it asked "who would want YOU in their prepper group" and I thought for a second "Wow, Im not sure!". You see, I am not the type that likes to take orders -- Ive always been that way since grade school. I mean, I can take orders from someone I respect but otherwise I have my own ideas. I realize that any community has to have a hierarchy of leadership and authority must be respected for community to work.

So... that in mind... in answer to the original question:
I would want these 6 character traits with whatever skills they could bring:

1. Loyalty
2. Honesty
3. Trustworthy/Faithful/Dependable (similar traits)
4. Hard worker not afraid to jump in and learn new things
5. Loving -- puts others ahead of self (this is a tough one!)
6. More of the above

The only group of people I have ever known that have these traits is FAMILY! Maybe a few very close friends but those are difficult to come by these days.

If the SHTF best of luck to all of you in finding a group you can work with and trust that they have your back. If you cant trust family then who can you trust?


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife and I.
wife is a nurse
I am a machinist-military-raise animals-light gardening

A reloader
Ham operator
more medical

to start
And people with animal husbandry or Vet


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

denniscarmichael said:


> Everyone left out a veternarian.


my neighbor is an ER/OR doc (trauma specialist) because he "*DIDN'T* have the grades" (his words) to get into the College of Veterinary Medicine...


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

A vet knows human anatomy, but an md doesn't know animal anatomy.


----------



## Beeorganic (Oct 11, 2011)

Charlize Theron
Jennifer Aniston
Salma Hayek
Jessica Alba
Victoria Silvstedt
Paris Hilton


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some good ones so far!

Mine would be these;

1. Logistics expert
2. Logger/Forrester
3. Retired home-ec teacher
4. Retired metals expert, caster, blacksmith
5. Retired medical/dental/expert
6. Smart, strong young man to help and learn all the above.

Jimmy


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

any five *random* Amish or Mennonites... plus myself


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> 6. Hmmmm?
> 
> Bunkerbob
> HozayBuck
> ...


I am so hurt now ....


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I am so hurt now ....


I've been waiting for someone to make a comment like that. I actually expected it to be horseman or sailaway.

What can I say? :dunno: I was only allowed 6. I could easily pick 16 from our little community that would make a great group.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> I've been waiting for someone to make a comment like that. I actually expected it to be horseman or sailaway.
> 
> What can I say? :dunno: I was only allowed 6. I could easily pick 16 from our little community that would make a great group.


all ya'all better start padding your resumes... :lolsmash:


----------

